# Charging valet question



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys. I am building this valet out of 1x6 red oak. It is going to house a 6 outlet power strip to run all my chargers. The problem is that I want to round over all the top faces and I don't know what bit would work best. I was thinking of routing from both sides with a 1/2" roundover. Would that work? Also I wanted to miter the corners but couldn't figure out how to get the front to match up. Any ideas?


----------



## kenl (May 13, 2009)

*Been there*

I made a dozen of these for Christmas presents this year. I don't see why the round-over wouldn't work. As far as the miter goes, I was able to miter the backs, but not the fronts because of the the curving sides. Instead I angled the front and just butt glued it on three edges. The center divider is M&T to the sides and a dado holds 1/4 ply for the bottom of the back section.

Side note: I found a mini-surge protector from Belkin that had 3 outlets and 2 USB ports. It was much smaller and allowed the overall valet size to be much small than my original design.


----------



## kenl (May 13, 2009)

*Been there*

Some things are worth repeating, this ain't


I made a dozen of these for Christmas presents this year. I don't see why the round-over wouldn't work. As far as the miter goes, I was able to miter the backs, but not the fronts because of the the curving sides. Instead I angled the front and just butt glued it on three edges. The center divider is M&T to the sides and a dado holds 1/4 ply for the bottom of the back section.

Side note: I found a mini-surge protector from Belkin that had 3 outlets and 2 USB ports. It was much smaller and allowed the overall valet size to be much small than my original design.


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

kenl said:


> Some things are worth repeating, this ain't
> 
> 
> I made a dozen of these for Christmas presents this year. I don't see why the round-over wouldn't work. As far as the miter goes, I was able to miter the backs, but not the fronts because of the the curving sides. Instead I angled the front and just butt glued it on three edges. The center divider is M&T to the sides and a dado holds 1/4 ply for the bottom of the back section.
> ...


Awesome. Thanks! Do you have a link to that Belkin surge protector? Also what radius roundover would you use for the 1x ?


----------



## kenl (May 13, 2009)

*belkin link*

Here's one link, I found them anywhere from $5 to $20. Fortunately I bought 10 at $5.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0016IXEWG/ref=sr_1_olp_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1262703692&sr=8-3&condition=new

Or just search Amazon for "Belkin mini surge protector".


If you are rounding over both edges anything bigger than 1/4" will remove the flat from center of the edge.


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

kenl said:


> Here's one link, I found them anywhere from $5 to $20. Fortunately I bought 10 at $5.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0016IXEWG/ref=sr_1_olp_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1262703692&sr=8-3&condition=new
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton!


----------

